# Alcohol License concerns



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

Firstly, I am so very sorry if this topic has been brought up before. I did a search but I couldn't find anything that really helped me, so here we go.

OK, I moved to the UAE from the US where I thoroughly enjoyed my freedom of access to numerous illicit substances, including alcohol, and the choice to hold onto whatever belief systems I felt suited me best irrespective of what beliefs my parents held.

So, problem. I want to drink and I want a license but I understand that the process of obtaining an alcohol license involves bringing in your passport, or a copy of your passport, I'm not sure. Unfortunately, I hold a Pakistani passport which has a little section on one of the pages that lists Islam as the holder's religion. 

So my concern is, what choices do I have here? Am I wrong about the passport thing and do they just take your word for whether you're Muslim or not? Is there any place in Dubai at all where I can get away with buying alcohol sans license? Is it even possible for someone residing in Sharjah to obtain a license for Dubai? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just go to Barracuda, problem solved.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just go to Barracuda, problem solved.


Just don't get caught


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

m1key said:


> Just don't get caught


^^That too


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> Just don't get caught


.. what do you mean?  In my case in particular or because Barracuda assumes that everyone buying alcohol from them has a license?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Badfish said:


> .. what do you mean?  In my case in particular or because Barracuda assumes that everyone buying alcohol from them has a license?


They don't care if you have a licence or not, is not their problem so they will sell you as much as you want. However it is illegal to drive through Sharjah with the booze, even if you have an alcohol licence (or not, as usual, it depends on who you ask). Still, many, many people go to Barracuda and drive back safely to Dubai, but one should be aware of the risks.

There's also an online booze shop called Centaurus, google them. They will deliver it for free if you buy more than 1,500dhs worth of alcohol... and they will not ask to see your licence.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Correction: delivery with Centaurus is not free, they charge 100 dhs for the delivery, and they will probably ask for a referral however my friend who used them just made up a story about a friend of a friend and the guy delivered to his flat in JLT.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> They don't care if you have a licence or not, is not their problem so they will sell you as much as you want. However it is illegal to drive through Sharjah with the booze, even if you have an alcohol licence (or not, as usual, it depends on who you ask). Still, many, many people go to Barracuda and drive back safely to Dubai, but one should be aware of the risks.
> 
> There's also an online booze shop called Centaurus, google them. They will deliver it for free if you buy more than 1,500dhs worth of alcohol... and they will not ask to see your licence.


Sharjah is such a pain in the ass. 

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree, but dont get caught more so because you ARE a muslim in the eyes of the law and double not suppose to have alcohol. Take a non muslim with you, imo. Let them take the fall for having the alcohol  Sure you can find someone wanting a free ride out to barracuda. You probly will have no issue, but then... one in a million might be you for the one having an issue. There is the hole in the wall in ajman as well. No questions asked there either. As long as you are male, is no issue. If you are a female though, no way would I go there myself. Get a guy to just go get what you need.


----------



## expatwanna be (Oct 19, 2010)

The new new system on line will only ask you to upload the front page of your passport, and the Visa page. You can only be issued a license in the emirate quoted on your visa page. However I understand you can take your license to a Dubai police station and have them endorse it with a sticker allowing you to use in the Dubai Emirate. It onlt takes about 10 dys to receive.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

expatwanna be said:


> The new new system on line...


Do you have the link ? I tried to Google unsuccessfully, thanks...


----------



## expatwanna be (Oct 19, 2010)

ccr said:


> Do you have the link ? I tried to Google unsuccessfully, thanks...


Yep try this

https://www.auhsl.ae/Pages/Disclaimer.aspx

I did have trouble getting it to upload documents but after several attempts in the small ours of the morning it worked. 

Cheers Tony.


----------



## de74 (Sep 21, 2012)

You could also pick from Ras Al Khaimah - African Eastern or the duty free shop in Hamra.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

expatwanna be said:


> The new new system on line will only ask you to upload the front page of your passport, and the Visa page. You can only be issued a license in the emirate quoted on your visa page. However I understand you can take your license to a Dubai police station and have them endorse it with a sticker allowing you to use in the Dubai Emirate. It onlt takes about 10 dys to receive.





expatwanna be said:


> Yep try this
> 
> https://www.auhsl.ae/Pages/Disclaimer.aspx
> 
> ...


So this would work only if you have an AD visa I guess. For a moment I was happy that I didnt have to go to MMI and then wait for 6 more weeks


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

How long have you guys been in the UAE?!?!?! :confused2: someone (myself in this case) reading this thread would say that you just got off the plane!  you complicate things way too much and make a big deal/exaggerate every situation :lol:

Ladies and gents

1) coming in from the *DUBAI* airport you are allowed to bring in 5 Liters of alcohol
OR
2) drive down to ajman and buy your booze


no need to worry about "getting caught" in the airport (dubai) because in dubai they dont care.....muslim or non muslim you have the right to 5 Liters (i know because im a muslim and i bring in my booze this way)

now about getting it from ajman.....also no such thing as getting caught! :nod:

as previously stated dubai and sharjah are completely different emirates with completely different laws.......in sharjah you are not allowed to own or consume alcohol whether in private or in public or muslim or not HOWEVER in dubai you can buy and consume in private and public but in designated areas (clubs, pubs, bars, lounges, etc) and while camping on the beach or in the desert but just keep it within your circle (you dont have to invite everyone around you to it nor does everyone have to know ) just pour and drink, in moderation  again i speak because i know because i tried and asked and researched


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, you can get a Sharjah liquor licence, or at least you used to be able to. The rugby club, can't remember the name, there also has a licensed bar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Actually, you can get a Sharjah liquor licence, or at least you used to be able to. The rugby club, can't remember the name, there also has a licensed bar.



Really? Never knew that. But i'm guessing to get licensed or served in sharjah you must prove to be non-muslim, am i right?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

M0K11 said:


> Really? Never knew that. But i'm guessing to get licensed or served in sharjah you must prove to be non-muslim, am i right?


As is the case everywhere here 


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> As is the case everywhere here 



i don't think so  dubai you can be muslim and be served alcohol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

M0K11 said:


> i don't think so  dubai you can be muslim and be served alcohol


In most places yes, but it isn't legal and you can't get a licence. It would be the same if you went to the bar in the rugby club in Sharjah, they may serve you but it's not legal. As far as I am aware that's the only place you can buy alcohol in Sharjah and you probably have to be a member.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> In most places yes, but it isn't legal and you can't get a licence. It would be the same if you went to the bar in the rugby club in Sharjah, they may serve you but it's not legal. As far as I am aware that's the only place you can buy alcohol in Sharjah and you probably have to be a member.



I seeeee.......


----------



## alvin900 (Oct 13, 2012)

i will advise to get an alcohol license from mmi though to save the trouble and ease your worries of getting caught.

i have one and there is a shop in mall of emirates. if you need anyone to buy for you while the license is being obtained, let me know.

cheera


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

i just moved here, and discovered Barracuda. I felt like i was buying alcohol back home. So effortless. I thought it was a secret until I read these post today. I was worried about not being able to drink alcohol in the UAE, but barracuda is heaven. I think the pricing is very reasonable too. Isn't there suppose to be a 50% tax on alcohol?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

[userName] said:


> i just moved here, and discovered Barracuda. I felt like i was buying alcohol back home. So effortless. I thought it was a secret until I read these post today. I was worried about not being able to drink alcohol in the UAE, but barracuda is heaven. I think the pricing is very reasonable too. Isn't there suppose to be a 50% tax on alcohol?



You can say barracuda is a "black market" for alcohol.....thats why no tax and such prices


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

M0K11 said:


> You can say barracuda is a "black market" for alcohol.....thats why no tax and such prices


THat is incorrect. Barracuda is selling alcohol perfectly legally. The only legally grey area is carrying alcohol to Dubai via Sharjah, as Sharjah is a dry emirate.

The tax is in Dubai and it is 30%.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I have also heard of a place called Dolphin Duty Free ... ?


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

We have been here 8 years and have gone to the barracuda more times then we can count,if you want to go further around Sharjah and not take 311 take the 611 bypass road,i think the 44 leads imto it from Dubai,yes you pass through Sharjah but its way out there and very little traffic. I have met three people who have licenses since we have been here.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

In Sharjah there is the Sharjah wonders and you do have to be a member or somebody can take you as a guest,but they do have events that are open to the public sometimes and its legal to drink there,they where grandfathered in after the laws in Sharjah changed.


----------



## johnnygood (Oct 22, 2013)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> We have been here 8 years and have gone to the barracuda more times then we can count,if you want to go further around Sharjah and not take 311 take the 611 bypass road,i think the 44 leads imto it from Dubai,yes you pass through Sharjah but its way out there and very little traffic. I have met three people who have licenses since we have been here.


Can you help me with the process. I've been trying to find out but have got no concrete response so far.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

johnnygood said:


> Can you help me with the process. I've been trying to find out but have got no concrete response so far.



1. Drive to coordinates below
2. Walk in the door, wine on the right side, beer in the back, booze all over, big shop, wander around. Grab what you need.
3. Take booze to counter
4. Pay with cash or credit card
5. Take your booze to the car, if open window SUV I would cover it with a blanket
5. Drive home, as another has posted I like the 611 as no traffic and less chance of a problem IMO.
6. Drink heavily

I also gave the coordinates to the Ajman place but less selection and a greater threat of that Sharjah issue IMO.

UAQ Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618

Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

XDoodle****** said:


> 1. Drive to coordinates below 2. Walk in the door, wine on the right side, beer in the back, booze all over, big shop, wander around. Grab what you need. 3. Take booze to counter 4. Pay with cash or credit card 5. Take your booze to the car, if open window SUV I would cover it with a blanket 5. Drive home, as another has posted I like the 611 as no traffic and less chance of a problem IMO. 6. Drink heavily I also gave the coordinates to the Ajman place but less selection and a greater threat of that Sharjah issue IMO. UAQ Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618 Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542


I think he wants to get a liquor licence in Sharjah. I suggested he PM the poster on here, on the other thread, who was doing it.


----------



## johnnygood (Oct 22, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> 1. Drive to coordinates below
> 2. Walk in the door, wine on the right side, beer in the back, booze all over, big shop, wander around. Grab what you need.
> 3. Take booze to counter
> 4. Pay with cash or credit card
> ...


Mate I am trying to figure out the process for finding out the way to obtain a liquor permit. Thanks for your reply but it's of no assistance as I know my way to both the places. :target:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

johnnygood said:


> Mate I am trying to figure out the process for finding out the way to obtain a liquor permit. Thanks for your reply but it's of no assistance as I know my way to both the places. :target:


My bad, maybe next time ask while replying to a post about applying for a license and not one explaining about Barracuda!


----------



## johnnygood (Oct 22, 2013)

Well for all of you people who are not sure of the procedure to get the liquor permit in Sharjah, follow the below steps. I have finally got mine. Yes, there is a little bit of running around involved as compared to the Dubai one. The advantage is that you can pick up alcohol from any Emirate. So Baraccuda will be paradise now for Sharjah residents. Lol. :bump2:

First get your company to issue you a letter saying that they don’t have any problem issuing you an alcohol permit. It some what like an NOC and it must contain your salary amount.

Once you have this letter, go to the Dubai Police Head Quarters, that’s just outside the Al Qiyadah metro station which is on the green line. Go to Certificate and Permits room which is just behind a metal detector. Ask the man on the left in that office to issue you an NOC. He will ask you to write a letter containing your name, passport details, visa issued from and saying you’re a resident of Sharjah requesting the Dubai police to get you an NOC. He will ask you for two passport snaps, a copy of your passport & visa page and Emirates id. One submitted he will tell you to come after three to four days to collect the same. Please note they open at 7:30 AM and close by 2 PM from Sundays to Thursdays only. You don’t need to pay for this letter.

Now once you get the NOC from the Dubai Police station, go to Sharjah Police station which is at Rolla. This office too is open only from Sunday to Thursday 8 AM to 1 PM. Tell the police guard at the entrance you want to obtain a liquor license. He will ask you for your Emirates ID and will give you a pass in return. Go to the first floor, office number 6. The man on the right side of this office will give you a form for which you need to pay 100 AED. Take this form and get it stamped by your company. Now go back to the police station with a copy of your Emirates ID, passport & visa and your tenancy contract. The original company letter, NOC from the Dubai police station and three passport snaps. It’s best you take all this when you go to collect the form too. He will then tell you to go and pay 500 AED at the cashier which is at the entrance. Get the slip from the cashier and give it the officer on the first floor. He will then take all your documents and tell you to come the next to collect the same. When you go to collect the same, please carry your receipt as a proof that youve paid for the same and collect your mini booklet.

All the best and enjoy your weekends stress free :couch2:


----------

